# all the RAGE!! 1.8T using 2.0tsi coil packs for better spark ???



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

1.8T using 2.0tsi coil packs for better spark ??? 

So I have an 01 225 TT (AMU) 

I'm interested in replacing my coils with the 2.0t ones to get a better spark, Etc . . 

anyone do it yet ? 

for an 01 AMU what all is needed besides the coils and spacers/adapters ? 

Thx


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nothing else needed, just plug and play! I don't have any personal experience with them but a few on this board made the switch and can give you their impressions. 

Personally, I think if I'm going to the trouble of upgrading, I'm going with with the GMC Yukon coils for a real performance improvement and increase reliability (plug dwell needs to be adjusted however for optimal efficiency).


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

thx for the quick reply, now all I need is what year/model the coils come from and then take a trip to the auto parts store . . .


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

How do you adjust the dwell? I have also heard of people udgrading the tsi packs to red S4 packs. Any info on that?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jason bouchard said:


> thx for the quick reply, now all I need is what year/model the coils come from and then take a trip to the auto parts store . . .


 Black Coilpack part # 06E 905 115 
Red Coilpack part # 06E 905 115E 

You may want to look into the metal spacers also (they make for nice tight installation).


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> How do you adjust the dwell?


 It needs to be done through software. Tunable software like maestro makes it easy or you can go with the Neftmoto tricks but it's more involved.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

DO IT! you won't regret it 

TT stuff has a kit (where i got mine) or Integrated engineering. remember to gap plugs larger! you'll love em!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Has any one tried a newer coil pack like tt rs or the new r32 from 2012??


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm kinda dumb.... A spark is a spark, but timing is everything. What do different coil packs do for performance that stock ones wouldn't do?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I'm kinda dumb.... A spark is a spark, but timing is everything. What do different coil packs do for performance that stock ones wouldn't do?


 You gotta SEARCH FIRST when you have questions that we have been over MANY times.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*seen*



jason bouchard said:


> 1.8T using 2.0tsi coil packs for better spark ???
> 
> So I have an 01 225 TT (AMU)
> 
> ...


 
saw a special on IE spacers and red coilpacks $149.99 plus shipping..... PM me ...


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

Is it plug and play? same connector style? 


Also, I ran 1.8t technical forum and TT forum and can't find jack about this mod.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I'm kinda dumb.... A spark is a spark, but timing is everything. What do different coil packs do for performance that stock ones wouldn't do?


 A spark is not a spark! Well it is but there is more to it than that; if you can keep the energy constant (stronger coils) the usable gap can be wider therefore igniting the mixture more efficiently. There is also other things to consider like durability of the coil and how much heat they can take before loosing efficiency.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

plug and play would use the spacers though


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.etektuning.com/integrate...dapter-set-for-1-8t-complete-w-fsi-coilpacks/ 149 + shipping 


tt stuff 69$ 
http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=IE-IEBAVA1&Category_Code=T1PENI 

CAN. site 149$ USD shipped to USA 
http://pgperformance.com/integrated...pter-set-for-1.8t-with-fsi-tsi-coilpacks.html 

I'm not sure which one I'm gonna order from 
Just saying . . . :laugh:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> http://www.etektuning.com/integrate...dapter-set-for-1-8t-complete-w-fsi-coilpacks/ 149 + shipping
> 
> 
> tt stuff 69$
> ...


 it looks like the Canadian company has best price when it comes to adaptors and coilpacks as it has free shipping to USA and both have Canadian company and ttstuff have old pricing as IE went up to $79.99 on both types of spacers square and round (like the square) there is one other found that is close maybe better depends on where being shipped.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

beeyond said:


> it looks like the Canadian company has best price when it comes to adaptors and coilpacks as it has free shipping to USA and both have Canadian company and ttstuff have old pricing as IE went up to $79.99 on both types of spacers square and round (like the square) there is one other found that is close maybe better depends on where being shipped.


 Exactly . . . I think the pricing being pushed around are alittle on the heavy side . . . and reading on the forums of threads while these were being developed the price has gone up since then considerably


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

beeyond said:


> it looks like the Canadian company has best price when it comes to adaptors and coilpacks as it has free shipping to USA and both have Canadian company and ttstuff have old pricing as IE went up to $79.99 on both types of spacers square and round (like the square) there is one other found that is close maybe better depends on where being shipped.


 If anyone can get you a great price its def beeyond


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I honestly don't see the need for the spacers aside from ascetics and keeping stuff from falling in there. 

I have the 2.0T red coils and those things are IN THERE- you need to use some force to get them off the plugs.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Doug, which yr model and trim did you get your coil from ?? also whats the part # ? 

thx


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I honestly don't see the need for the spacers aside from ascetics and keeping stuff from falling in there.
> 
> I have the 2.0T red coils and those things are IN THERE- you need to use some force to get them off the plugs.


 agree.. I just drop everything. and as a"BLING" nut love the anodized RED ones from IE 

whether round or square knowing my luck something would fall in LOL...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I honestly don't see the need for the spacers aside from ascetics and keeping stuff from falling in there.
> 
> I have the 2.0T red coils and those things are IN THERE- you need to use some force to get them off the plugs.


 Mine too. Spacers aren't really necessary. And if anything gets dropped down there, that's what the shop vac is for:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hell they are on there so tight it takes a few tugs to get them off. 
BTW try PMing Issam. I bought mine through INA for a great price:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

jason bouchard said:


> Doug, which yr model and trim did you get your coil from ?? also whats the part # ?
> 
> thx


 Marcus posted the PN's up top. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...um&utmcontent=apasternak&utm_campaign=newpost 

I paid $21 per pack at a local dealer and they had them in stock


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

INA have seen them on Vortex and they are a sponsor /advertiser would not hurt to check them 

out as well... will check to see if they offer anodized... as cosmetics/Bling is the thing..... 

thanks.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

i personally like the 034 adapters, feels the holes that the IN ones leave. plus they got the colors. 

The F coil i believe is the latest revised coil design. I chose those along with red 034 adapters. 



my question is... what about the bracket that supports all the vac lines on top of the coils???


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jedge1.8t said:


> what about the bracket that supports all the vac lines on top of the coils???


 Trash can


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Trash can


 That


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

just put in.. so very dirty...... 











should I have the RED fuel rail ??????


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You can give me that one and buy the red one of you want


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> You can give me that one and buy the red one of you want


 I will be selling at a reasonable price as it may only be on my car 12 days as the red is coming in 

......... and my car may not even have the engine started......


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Hey! Bee*



beeyond said:


> I will be selling at a reasonable price as it may only be on my car 12 days as the red is coming in
> 
> ......... and my car may not even have the engine started......


 Hey! bee going to SOWO this year? 

I'll buy ya beer or two! I plan on getting this all hooked up for my TT in Red thank you!


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

coachvtt said:


> Hey! bee going to SOWO this year?
> 
> I'll buy ya beer or two! I plan on getting this all hooked up for my TT in Red thank you!


 do plan on it just not sure where all be yet.... 

when things are definite will email you or you me..... 

thanks for asking..... may even drive part of the way back with you...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

jedge1.8t said:


> i personally like the 034 adapters, feels the holes that the IN ones leave. plus they got the colors.
> 
> The F coil i believe is the latest revised coil design. I chose those along with red 034 adapters.
> 
> ...


 There is no difference between the 034 adapters and the INA units :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> There is no difference between the 034 adapters and the INA units :thumbup:


 I think he means ie


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Can we get any confirmation as to which adapters fit the AMU/BEA motors while retaining the mess on top of the 3rd & 4th cylinder coilpack/engine cover?:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

AMU uses the v1.3


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I just got my coil packs from Username :beeyond (http://www.whanab.com/) and they are nice, OEM vw with the metal bottoms and I got them quick as hell!! I just put them in and the car does run alot smoother and I havent even regapped the plugs . . . What gap size do you guys use on a chipped 225TT(ko4s) ?? 

Thx :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.040 I believe


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

jason bouchard said:


> I just got my coil packs from Username :beeyond (http://www.whanab.com/) and they are nice, OEM vw with the metal bottoms and I got them quick as hell!! I just put them in and the car does run alot smoother and I havent even regapped the plugs . . . What gap size do you guys use on a chipped 225TT(ko4s) ??
> 
> Thx :laugh:


 Brett (beeyond) will definitely hook you up I have got a couple parts and he always takes car of me:thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

jason bouchard said:


> http://www.etektuning.com/integrate...dapter-set-for-1-8t-complete-w-fsi-coilpacks/ 149 + shipping
> 
> 
> tt stuff 69$
> ...


Just got mine from PG Performance - Free Shipping to North America and if you register with them prior to purchase, you can get a 5% discount. It came to $143 shipped.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Guys stop making me want to buy these! Question though, with these adaptors, and new coil packs, how are the new coil packs held down? I saw the Played (or maybe someone else) had a bracket go over the coilpack and bolted down into the adapter...


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Jayizdaman said:


> Guys stop making me want to buy these! Question though, with these adaptors, and new coil packs, how are the new coil packs held down? I saw the Played (or maybe someone else) had a bracket go over the coilpack and bolted down into the adapter...


I had a setup like that but decided to change to the IE adapters because I thought there might be too much heat buildup. IE adapters arrived today.

Old fitment:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Where do you guys move that vacuum thingy that sit on top of #4??

Just a wondering...

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I relocated mine underneath the battery tray. 
Also the hold downs aren't necessary because the tolerances on the adapters are so tight.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

01ttgt28 said:


> I think he means ie



No. I believe Ina makes the 034. Ie is a knock off.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> No. I believe Ina makes the 034. Ie is a knock off.



Its just a piece of metal and INA and most of the other manufacturers/ sellers are charging too much . . . 

Taking advantage of the wave of people wanting this mod. . . At least they aren't over charging on the coil packs themselves


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

didnt know INA made v1.3 style until now but oh well. yeah i think its ridiculous for what you pay for these. they should only be 50 tops. im hoping my idle will improve though.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

For street use the unsupported coilpacks are probably fine, but I track my car so I need the extra support to avoid failure. IE is a solid supporter of this marque and do much development and innovation. I have no problem with their pricing - this is a well designed and manufactured piece.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

warranty225cpe said:


> You gotta SEARCH FIRST when you have questions that we have been over MANY times.


The people selling these say they have identical internals to the 1.8t packs. I have seen NO evidence these are any better than stock coil packs - certainly no scientifically verifiable evidence. I run peak of 27lb of boost, high timing and .044 gap on stock 1.8t Coil packs... IMO this is just the fad of the moment.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

spinnetti said:


> The people selling these say they have identical internals to the 1.8t packs. I have seen NO evidence these are any better than stock coil packs - certainly no scientifically verifiable evidence. I run peak of 27lb of boost, high timing and .044 gap on stock 1.8t Coil packs... IMO this is just the fad of the moment.


They are a hell of a lot cheaper to replace in the future. That was the selling point for me :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

jason bouchard said:


> Its just a piece of metal and INA and most of the other manufacturers/ sellers are charging too much . . .
> 
> Taking advantage of the wave of people wanting this mod. . . At least they aren't over charging on the coil packs themselves


is it really a piece of metal?
i mean it has a 3 holes in it also. the center hole also has slots cut in it. it also is in a needed shape.

your argument of it being a piece of metal is the most assinine argument I have seen in a while. 
With that logic you can say IE's cams are just hunks of metal. Pistons are just slugs of metal. A home is just a pile of wood and cement. You are just a bag of water and protien.

If the price is so outrageous, people should not be buying them. People DO buy them, so that right there tells you the price is fine.

80-90$ for 4 pieces of metal isnt really that much. If you were to go to metal supplier and ask for half inch plate in a 12inx6in section of aluminum they would charge you in the range of 30$. The would be enough material to make you a set of 4, maybe more, but for sure not 8.

Paying 50$ to have the pieces cut, the holes drilled, slots cut all on tooling that costs over $10,000, THEN have it annodized and a gaurentee it will fit......

tell me, who is the unrealistic one with his head up his ass?:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh don't forget the longer bolts to hold them down!!!
Sometimes you don't realize how much designing goes into simple things. Not to mention how much machining is done to get the tolerances so fine. I paid 85 shipped for 4 and bolts. You figure 20 for each spacer and 5 for bolts. That's more then reasonable in my eyes.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry to keep bumping this, but do you also need to actually upgrade your actual coil wiring as well? I.E. makes it seem as if you do... 

I was planning on just getting the Tiguan Adapter or just wrapping the wiring up in thermal wrap, what did everyone else use?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the wiring kit is only for cars that have a different setup. (1997-1999.5 B5 Audi A4 1.8T ( AEB Engine Code)

if you have an mk4 vw golf/jetta/gti you dont need it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If your harness connectors are 4 pin they are plug and play. The b5 1.8t are 3 pin and therefore need to be switched. All TT's will work with these.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*X 2*



PLAYED TT said:


> .040 I believe



X2 :thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*?*



darrenbyrnes said:


> Just got mine from PG Performance - Free Shipping to North America and if you register with them prior to purchase, you can get a 5% discount. It came to $143 shipped.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



that is a great price; only question did you buy the SQUARE or ROUND spacers as all i saw was round ??

I bought it for the "Bling" look .....










fuel rail being changed out for RED


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

beeyond said:


> that is a great price; only question did you buy the SQUARE or ROUND spacers as all i saw was round ??



I went round and raw. Not really trying to "bling up" my engine bay. The square ones look good though...

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You can always swap out valve covers to work with the circle ones


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Uh, did I f*ck up and get the wrong adapters?? I thought they were pretty much all the same except for the outward appearance - holes drilled in the same spots etc.

I have an ATC engine...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

All of them are the same just some are square and others circular.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> All of them are the same just some are square and others circular.


That's what I thought...thanks!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

they are not the same.
the valve covers are different. some have round holes, some valve covers have square holes.
if you use the round adapters on a square hole valve cover, you will have corners exposed, and allow crap to fall into the plug area.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I think he was talking about the layout of the spacer. All of the mounting holes should be the same


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> they are not the same.
> the valve covers are different. some have round holes, some valve covers have square holes.
> if you use the round adapters on a square hole valve cover, you will have corners exposed, and allow crap to fall into the plug area.


And, of course, I have the square holes. I called PG Performance and...crisis averted. They will get me the square adapters for $10 more.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> And, of course, I have the square holes. I called PG Performance and...crisis averted. They will get me the square adapters for $10 more.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I thought at one time the square were more money then the round now the they are the

same price......



















glad they took care of you....


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

beeyond said:


> I thought at one time the square were more money then the round now the they are the
> 
> same price......


I see that the price of the round ones have been increased to the same price as the square ones now. Round used to be $70 where the square ones were $80.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I see that the price of the round ones have been increased to the same price as the square ones now. Round used to be $70 where the square ones were $80.


you still received an excellent price..... they just bought them at a lower price and not raised their price up which is decent of them.....

have a good one..


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*BWD*

I just bought some from O'Reilly Auto and they are BWD or Borg Warners. They look like the Red ones but are black. Pulled one out of the box and noticed they did not have the Square Hold downs with provision to bolt them down. They said it is what is called for my 2002 AMU. Are these not good to use?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like you got the push down and not the bolt down style.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

everyone who is buying them for 80$ is paying too much I paid closer to 60$ follow those links I posted . . . Beeyond helped me out with finding these for cheaper too and I have a feeling that had something to do with him getting banned . . . :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

spinnetti said:


> The people selling these say they have identical internals to the 1.8t packs. I have seen NO evidence these are any better than stock coil packs - certainly no scientifically verifiable evidence. I run peak of 27lb of boost, high timing and .044 gap on stock 1.8t Coil packs... IMO this is just the fad of the moment.


How do you keep from popping the stock coils? I was popping them at 21 psi and just got tired of replacing 3 month old coils. What is the part number of your stock coil?:beer:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Is there any difference between the FSI(red & black) coils and the TSI(all black) coils? All the pics posted shower people using the FSI coils. I mean, obvi the color is different so depending on which look you want you can go with either, but there a difference in design, shape, or performance? Is one better than the other?


----------

